# Mother Attacking Juvenile?



## james777 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello all,

Need some advice, if anyone can be so kind. I've only started having doves this year, so I'm new to owning doves. Here's our dilemma:

Two months ago, our Ringneck Dove pair had an egg which hatched. The baby was taken care of by the parents, and was/is healthy. About two weeks ago, two new eggs hatched. Once again, the parents are taking care of the newborn babies. However, Mom started attacking the two month old juvenile once the new babies have arrived. I had to put the juvenile in a separate small cage, to protect it from Mom. I figured Mom was protective of the new babies (which isn't surprising), but does that mean the juvenile can't be in the cage with everyone anymore? I wasn't sure if I could reintroduce the juvenile once the babies have stopped relying on Mom/Dad for care. 

The cage is 3'x3'x4', so the juvenile can't "hide" in another part of the cage away from the nest area. Mom just chases him around and pecks away. It would be nice to have all the doves in one cage, I just wasn't sure if it's possible in the future. Help? Thanks everyone!

James


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

My ring neck hen does that with her daughters. Since when they grow up they become competition. If they are breeding in that cage the hen will prob never chill out, and last time for me the daughter was pretty gutsy and the two hens would fight over the nesting spaces (even though I had 2) and the cock mated with both.

You can have many birds in a larger cage where the birds don't feel that their nesting area is being invaded. It won't work out unless you find a way to separate the nesting area


----------



## james777 (Jul 9, 2014)

ThePigeonGene said:


> My ring neck hen does that with her daughters. Since when they grow up they become competition. If they are breeding in that cage the hen will prob never chill out, and last time for me the daughter was pretty gutsy and the two hens would fight over the nesting spaces (even though I had 2) and the cock mated with both.
> 
> You can have many birds in a larger cage where the birds don't feel that their nesting area is being invaded. It won't work out unless you find a way to separate the nesting area


Thanks for your reply! If I put two nests in there (opposite sides of the cage), maybe that would help then? Also, do you think I can just let them squabble/annoy each other, or will they legitimately hurt one another? 

Sorry for so many questions, I'm new to the dove world. Thanks again!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

james777 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Need some advice, if anyone can be so kind. I've only started having doves this year, so I'm new to owning doves. Here's our dilemma:
> 
> ...


in a cage situation usually pairs only work, as they just see the growing offspring as intruders after awhile, they don't remember it is theirs. 

so yes, the offspring need their own spaces and they will also need mates at some point. so you might want to stop breeding as you can see how much you may end up with. 

on a side note, a large outdoor avairy where these birds can fly, they can house pairs or more of a flock situation without too many problems as it is a more natural setting and room to fly away when a dispute is settled.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

james777 said:


> Thanks for your reply! If I put two nests in there (opposite sides of the cage), maybe that would help then? Also, do you think I can just let them squabble/annoy each other, or will they legitimately hurt one another?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, I'm new to the dove world. Thanks again!


Won't really make a difference. I ahve 2 nest bowls also - opposite sides of a 3ft wide cage

But its one whole area, and the foundation pair sees the whole area as theirs. They claim and use both nests.

Eventually (until I rehomed the daughter) I had the hen in one nest and the daughter in the other, as the father had mated with both. But they would still fight in the common areas, and I could see them giving each other the stink eye from on their respective nests.

You really would need an aviary type situation where the pairs have their own private little cubby holes for multiple pairs to work out.


----------

